# Shall i choose BSNL  wimax in chennai?



## shri@airtel (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello,

I need an internet connection in Pallikaranai, Chennai. BSNL exchange is very near to my house. Shall i choose BSNL wimax or should i go for wired connection. Please suggest a good option.

Thanks


----------

